# Asus 3090 Beep Code



## Kinorenegade (12. November 2020)

Hallöchen,

Ja, ich habe heute tatsächlich meine Asus Rog Strix 3090 OC bekommen. Einbauen verlief unproblematisch, allerdings Piept das Mohterboard 4 mal kurz.
Laut Community haben andere ähnliche Probleme. Scheint so als gäbe es da Probleme mit dem BIOS. Sie funktioniert aber ansonsten ohne Probleme.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit den neuen Grakas?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2020)

Also, wenn sie ansonsten einwandfrei geht, dürfte es "nur" ein anfängliches Erkennungsproblem sein - das sollte der Mainboardhersteller vlt durch ein neues BIOS in den Griff bekommen. Was für ein Board ist es denn?


----------



## Kinorenegade (12. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn sie ansonsten einwandfrei geht, dürfte es "nur" ein anfängliches Erkennungsproblem sein - das sollte der Mainboardhersteller vlt durch ein neues BIOS in den Griff bekommen. Was für ein Board ist es denn?



Ein Asus WS X299 Sage mit einem i7-7820x Prozessor.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2020)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Ein Asus WS X299 Sage mit einem i7-7820x Prozessor.



Wow - machst du das was im Profisektor? ^^ In Games ist die Kombi ja kaum schneller als ein 200€-Ryzen 5 mit nem 80€-Mainboard ^^  


zu alt ist das Board definitiv nicht. Das neueste BIOS ist von August diesen Jahres => https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/All-series/WS-X299-SAGE/HelpDesk_BIOS/   Falls du das Sage 10G hast, ist es ein anderes BIOS! => https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/All-series/WS-X299-SAGE-10G/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Kinorenegade (12. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wow - machst du das was im Profisektor? ^^ In Games ist die Kombi ja kaum schneller als ein 200€-Ryzen 5 mit nem 80€-Mainboard ^^
> 
> 
> zu alt ist das Board definitiv nicht. Das neueste BIOS ist von August diesen Jahres => https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/All-series/WS-X299-SAGE/HelpDesk_BIOS/   Falls du das Sage 10G hast, ist es ein anderes BIOS! => https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/All-series/WS-X299-SAGE-10G/HelpDesk_BIOS/



Ich habe aber bisher noch kein Update des Bios gemacht. Könnte daran liegen. Aber ich frag mal bei Asus nach. Mal schauen was die so sagen.

Wer sagt , das ich mit meinem PC nur zocke? Ich bin Software Entwickler und mache auch noch so anderes nebenbei .


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2020)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Ich habe aber bisher noch kein Update des Bios gemacht. Könnte daran liegen. Aber ich frag mal bei Asus nach. Mal schauen was die so sagen.
> 
> Wer sagt , das ich mit meinem PC nur zocke? Ich bin Software Entwickler und mache auch noch so anderes nebenbei .


 Ich hab nicht mit einem Wort gesagt, dass du nur zockst, sondern eben GENAU die Frage gestellt, ob du was im Profi-Sektor machst.


----------

